# [GELÖST]KDE 4.2 die 3D Effekte nutzen

## alex00

Wie kann ich in KDE 4.2 die 3D Effekte nutzen (habe NVIDIA Karte) er sagt mir immer dass XComposite und XDamage gebraucht werden.Last edited by alex00 on Thu Feb 12, 2009 2:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

```
Section "Extensions"

        Option "DAMAGE"        "Enable"

        Option "Composite"     "Enable"

EndSection
```

In deiner xorg.conf

----------

## alex00

Muss ich da auch was installieren? Oder andere USE-Flags reinnehmen?

----------

## franzf

Hast du das Flag xcomposite global gesetzt?

```
quse -D xcomposite

 (gentoo) global:xcomposite: Enable support for the Xorg composite extension

```

----------

## alex00

Also wenn du meinst ob cih xcomposite in der make.conf drinnen habe, so muss ich leider NEIN sagen. Brauche ich das?

----------

## franzf

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Also wenn du meinst ob cih xcomposite in der make.conf drinnen habe, so muss ich leider NEIN sagen. Brauche ich das?

 

Dann solltest du das schleunigst in deiner make.conf in die USE-Flags einreihen!

Denn ohne xcomposie gibts -na? - genau, kein xcomposite  :Wink: 

```
equery hasuse xcomposite

[ Searching for USE flag xcomposite in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [M~] kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.2.0 (4.2)

[I--] [M~] kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.2.0 (4.2)

[I--] [M~] kde-base/kwin-4.2.0 (4.2)

[I--] [M~] kde-base/krunner-4.2.0 (4.2)
```

Das sind die kde-4-Pakete mit xcomposite, welche ich installiert hab.

Kannst ja mal bei kwin schauen, ob du da xcomposite aktiviert hast.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## alex00

Habe jetzt USE-Flag geändert. Leider bekomme ich beim emergen folgende Meldung:

```

dolly ~ # emerge --update --newuse -p world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9  USE="(-build%)" 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2  USE="(-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/icu-3.8.1-r1  USE="doc*"                      

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.5  USE="-qt3*"                  

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/vigra-1.5.0-r1  USE="doc*"                  

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1  VIDEO_CARDS="intel%* -s3virge* (-i810%*)" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.17 [3.16]                                      

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.015 [2.011] USE="-test%"              

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.015                                

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/IO-Compress-Base-2.015 [2.011] USE="-test%"               

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-IO-Compress-Base-2.015                                 

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/IO-Compress-Zlib-2.015 [2.011] USE="-test%"               

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-IO-Compress-Zlib-2.015                                 

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Compress-Zlib-2.015 [2.011] USE="-test%"                  

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Compress-Zlib-2.015                                    

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/faad2-2.6.1-r2  USE="-digitalradio% (-drm%)"             

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.5 [3.4]                                

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="-libffi%"                                 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/aspell-0.60.6  LINGUAS="de%* -af% -be% -bg% -br% -ca% -cs% -cy% -da% -el% -en% -eo% -es% -et% -fi% -fo% -fr% -ga% -gl% -he% -hr% -is% -it% -nl% -no% -pl% -pt% -ro% -ru% -sk% -sl% -sr% -sv% -uk% -vi%"                    

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1  CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS="-headers-only%"                                                  

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r7  USE="xml%* (-bootstrap%)"                                                       

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/ant-core-1.7.1-r2 [1.7.0-r1] USE="doc*"                                                          

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/pwlib-1.10.10-r1  USE="v4l* v4l2* -ldap*"                                                        

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/bsh-2.0_beta4-r3  USE="doc*"                                                                     

[ebuild   R   ] net-ftp/proftpd-1.3.2_rc2-r2  USE="mysql*"                                                                

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r1  USE="mysql*"                                                                       

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/wine-1.1.14  USE="xcomposite*"                                                              

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4 [4.2.0-r2] USE="acl alsa arts cups doc tiff xinerama -avahi -bindist -branding -debug -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -spell -utempter"              

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/libkonq-3.5.9 [4.2.0] USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"            

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.9 [4.2.0] USE="xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal"                                 

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kcminit-3.5.9 [4.2.0] USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"            

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdesu-3.5.9 [4.2.0] USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"              

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.9 [4.2.0] USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"           

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdialog-3.5.9-r1 [4.2.0] USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"         

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.9 [4.2.0] USE="arts hal xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -openexr -samba"

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kfind-3.5.9 [4.2.0] USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.9  USE="arts xcomposite xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.9 [4.2.0] USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.9 [4.2.0-r1] USE="arts opengl xinerama -debug -ieee1394 -joystick -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -logitech-mouse"

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/konqueror-3.5.9 [4.2.0-r1] USE="arts java xinerama -branding -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility"

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-3.0.0  USE="odk* -binfilter%"

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.6.4  USE="qt4* -qt3*"

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/cmake-2.6.2-r1  USE="qt4*"

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/hplip-2.8.6b  USE="qt4* -qt3*"

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-4.4.2  USE="qt3support*"

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qscintilla-2.3.2  USE="qt4*"

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.3.2  USE="qt4*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.10  USE="mysql*"

[blocks B     ] <kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10 ("<kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.0-r2)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.9', 'merge')

    ~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kfind-3.5.9', 'merge')

    ~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.9', 'merge')

    (and 22 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.0-r2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.0[-kdeprefix] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/klettres-4.2.0', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.0[-kdeprefix] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kmix-4.2.0', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.0[-kdeprefix] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkonq-4.2.0', 'nomerge')

    (and 222 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

----------

## franzf

1) Du kannst mal schaun, warum überhaupt kdelibs:3.5 installiert werden soll.

```
emerge -uDNpvt world
```

2) Wenn du weißt, dass du kdelibs:3.5 brauchst, brauchst du >=3.5.10, denn

 *kdelibs-4.2.0-r1.ebuild wrote:*   

> !<kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10

 

Also 3.5.10 via package.keywords unmasken, und auch gleich mit

```
emerge -1 =kdelibs-3.5.10-r2
```

installieren.

Danach sollte (TM) ein emerge -uDN world durchlaufen...

Grüße

Franz

----------

